
White House Opens Door To Crackdown On Recreational Marijuana - daredave
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-recreational-marijuana-weed-states_us_58af3a8fe4b060480e05ef0e?s7ndhm7c8f1dcxr&&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=The%20Morning%20Email%20022417&utm_content=The%20Morning%20Email%20022417+CID_6048987a88dc6818dc7e118f2373da50&utm_source=Email%20marketing%20software&utm_term=HuffPost&
======
merricksb
Previous discussion today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13718456)

------
british_india
Those Republicans are all about States' Rights... oh, wait... I guess they're
not.

~~~
torbjorn
They only care about states rights' when they don't control Congress or the
presidency

------
TACIXAT
>There’s a big difference between [medical marijuana] and recreational
marijuana and I think that when you see something like the opioid addiction
crisis blossoming in so many states around this country, the last thing we
should be encouraging people ― there’s still a federal law that we need to
abide by when it comes to recreational marijuana and other drugs of that
nature

Ah, yes, we should crack down on recreational use because of opioid addiction.
Makes perfect sense when you speak in sentence fragments.

------
mattbgates
"I'm going to be the greatest jobs President ever." \- Mr. Trump, 2016
campaign trail

At least he did learn the game of the politician: Say whatever it takes to get
you into power.

I am from a state where DUIs are common and death by drunk driver is pretty
high.

But lets crackdown on the real problem: the people hanging out in their own
homes, minding their own business, smoking or eating reefer.

------
BatFastard
I can't believe he is trying to link Opioid usage with Marijuana.

~~~
mkaziz
So I actually don't know much about the subject. Could you (or anyone else)
describe what the difference is?

~~~
knodi123
marijuana is not an opioid? they're totally different substances, that produce
mostly different effects?

~~~
BatFastard
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opioid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opioid)

------
lawless123
I have much schadenfreude for the all the idiots that voted for Trump because
they thought he be pro-legalizing it.

~~~
clavalle
Did anyone think that? They were pretty clear about their position before the
election.

~~~
paulmd
Sure they did. Even here on HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12913113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12913113)

------
utnick
the headline doesn't really match the content of the article...

~~~
marpstar
at most they've said that they'll "be looking into it", not that they were
going to start cracking down tomorrow. I'm a pot user and even I think the
title is a bit sensationalist.

------
ryan606
Because recreational use of alcohol and drugs is just as big a threat to
society as violent crime? Why not prioritize Justice Department resources on
the 760 annual murders or the 4,500 other victims of gun crime in Chicago that
Comrade President Trump mentions every other week?

------
scarface74
Aren't most of the states that have legal marijuana, Democratic?

------
SubiculumCode
The irony is rich but the good feels are poor.

